# Could Be A Red Neck



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think this should be considered a RED NECK

Tims Trailer when he arrived
















Tims trailer as he was there
















And could be Tim leaving the campground

















Don

P.S
Could Resist.
Tim I'm only kidding with you Bud


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

did you have a family reunion??


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Don you need to put the pictures of Tims trailer and this one together for a before and after set up


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I wonder if that Bass Pro Shop decal is holding the fender in place??!!??


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

All I can say Hootbob is that paybacks are H&**. Tim is going to find something on you sooner or later and I hope I am there to document it. You are a BAAADDD boy! It's still pretty funny though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Pic.

Love the hat. Duct tape and vise grips what more could a ******* want.









Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Very funny....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh man. I'm getting the final snaps installed in my rear slide topper pronto. I don't want you guys seeing it held on with clamps.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Those are great pix....

I saw that guy with the truck camper on the boat trailer come flying through the campground around 2 am yesterday morning. Now I know why. I am pretty sure he had West Virginia tags, too.............

For all of those who had their chuckles.........You know who you are...................

Mark my words.........Payback is on the way...............Literally!!!!!!!!























Happy Outbacking!

Tim

P.S. I think Don and I should be named the Official Outbackers Pit Crew........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


>


Hey tdvffjohn, I can see why you are so taken with that new Outback rear quad fiver!









But about parking next to us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO At least I won t have to worry about the 'roof' AC leaking. I need an awning tho


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Did everyone notice the Quality Camo Paint Job on the trailer?????

I bet they guy uses the trailer as dual purpost to haul the Duck BOat as well!!!!!!!
























Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> For all of those who had their chuckles.........You know who you are...................
> 
> Mark my words.........Payback is on the way...............Literally!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


OK ....I get it.....you are the one who let the air out of my tire


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Those are great pix....
> 
> I saw that guy with the truck camper on the boat trailer come flying through the campground around 2 am yesterday morning. Now I know why. I am pretty sure he had West Virginia tags, too.............
> 
> ...


There you go Tim








We just need better tools








And more Birch Beer









Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great pix....
> ...


yeah, that birch beer was excellant tasting!! I need to know more about those beer can chickens, also


----------

